# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  ALL IS WELL

## amyb

We are back on island after smooth connections. Our day started at 4:30 ambut hey, whatever it takes.

Took a while to get on internet, but all electronic gizmos are working now.

Delta from JFK to SJU a bit bumpy and right on time. TW and its VIP service smooth as silk. The lounge is prettier, searing comfortable, snacks and beverages aplenty. Best, they got us on the one oclock plane instead of the 4. Our luggage came later, but the amazing Vincent with  his fabulous powers and connections, got all 3 bags to the villa before 6! 

Top Loc had a car ready and up to Lurin.

The house is looking good..new ac and fans work like a charm.

The chorus of welcoming cats, and a few new faces, brought a smile to my face. Mr Chips/Fuzzy is a full grown Siamese and I am looking forward to renewing our friendship.

Dinner at Santa Fe, ahhhh, St Barths. Massive hole in the road right near his stairway makes it tricky, but so worthwhile. Great to hug David and Alix too. Missed those guys! Out of this world Chicken Supreme and Dover Sole with a surprise dessert of profiteroles let us know we are really really here. Our SBH welcome back dinner with Rosita and Jean-Paul was a splendid time to catch up on news of our families and friends. 

A wonderful sleep enjoyed by each of us and we are looking forward to a wonderful season in our happy place.

----------


## GramChop

Thanking God for answered prayers and rejoicing in your reunions, especially with Mr. Chips. 

Gros bisous, y’all.

----------


## le_reve

Glad your travel day went well and all is good!  Happy you are back on your happy place!

----------


## amyb

> Glad your travel day went well and all is good!  Happy you are back on your happy place!



Happy is an understatement. Ecstatic would be more precise today.
Phil tackling  internet and phone issues. Orange has to be renewed in person or with French Credit Cards.

The island is green and lush after all the recent evening rains. Also note that mosquito population is thriving because of these rains. 


Roads being worked on constantly. Our multi island view is back. So are many cats and they seem to have brought friends. Mr Chips/Fuzzy is all grown up and the handsomest of cats for sure.

----------


## andynap

A present from Rosita- see you in February

----------


## GMP62

So happy you and Phil had a smooth trip down and you’re back in paradise! Elation is a perfect description of how you must’ve felt on your first nights’ return to Santa Fe and your much anticipated reunion with David, Alix and your dear friends. Mr. Chips and Fuzzy must be thrilled to see you both again, for sure.

Hugs from NJ and looking forward to your on island reporting!

G&G

----------


## GMP62

> A present from Rosita- see you in February



Great photo!

----------


## amyb

Backstory..Mr Chips/Fuzzy is one Siamese cat. As a kitten his hair was light and he looked fuzzy. Phils name of choice for this adorable kitten. I felt, a Siamese cat on ST BARTHS yes, needed a much classier moniker. It evolved From Mocha, to Mocha Chip, to Mr Chips  which is now my chosen name for him.

All is well. Settled in. Electronic issues being handled by Mr Wonderful, my chosen name today for Phil, and food shopping on the agenda.

Thanks for the kind words Gayle.

----------


## elgreaux

welcome back!

----------


## amyb

> welcome back!



Thank you-great to be back.

----------


## KevinS

Welcome home!

----------


## amyb

> Welcome home!



Thank you.

Very true-HOME IS WHERE THE HEART IS!

----------


## Leon

Congratulations, Amy and Phil on smooth homecoming! Hope St Barth will celebrate your return with gorgeous weather.

----------


## KevinS

> Thank you.
> 
> Very true-HOME IS WHERE THE HEART IS!



We’ll enjoy dinner together in a few weeks.  We look forward to it.

----------


## amyb

For sure...can hardly wait to see you. Do you have new accents after your time living down south?

----------


## phil62

This is for Missy, and anyone else who likes Profiteroles.



Phil

----------


## cassidain

> Do you have new accents after your time living down south?



!!!!!!!!

----------


## cec1

> A present from Rosita- see you in February



So sweet to see!

----------


## cassidain

Just in time !

----------


## KevinS

> For sure...can hardly wait to see you. Do you have new accents after your time living down south?



No, but I've learned to appreciate Shrimp and Grits, LOL.

----------


## amyb

When son Gary lived in Knoxville the first new foods he got hooked on, other than BBQ, was biscuits and gravy.

----------


## cec1

> No, but I've learned to appreciate Shrimp and Grits, LOL.



Funny, Kevin! After some time in Jacksonville, FL (a/k/a “South Georgia”), I’ve also acquired an appreciation of Shrimp & Grits. The issue, I’ve discovered, is that few places fix the dish with refinement . . . as opposed to over-cooking.

----------


## GramChop

> No, but I've learned to appreciate Shrimp and Grits, LOL.



I fell in love with the Shrimp ‘n Grits at Café Amelie on Royal Street in New Orleans many years ago and have not found any that rival.

----------


## Eve

Lovely!  Hope to see you some Saturday night in November at Santa Fe!  Save me a lobster!

----------


## amyb

May they be fruitful and multiply!

----------


## Cwater

Sending smiles

----------


## davesmom

SOOO excited that you are back!  We will be seeing you in December..I can't even believe I am saying those words myself, I am so happy!  Rosita looks great and has that familiar SBH smile that no one can wipe off when you are there.  I do not think any other place's influence can extend a smile straight across the world as a SBH smile.   :Big Grin:   The profiteroles are so Santa Fe; Missy are you there??!!   Kevin, hope y'all are enjoying the South with its great food..I'll do shrimp any way but hold the grits..as an original NYer, I am not sure I can get there.  When are you going down to the island?  I still owe you pink Veuve!  Have many happy days, A & P!  Is it fashion show time at CB yet?!!!

----------


## amyb

CB not open yet.will let you know.

Query…have you ever had the shrimp at Grain  de  Sel.  They use fresh water lake shrimp brought in from Guadeloupe. Yummy.

----------


## PeterLynn

Glad you are back! Hope to see you in May.

----------


## BND

We can see you are thrilled to be back in your happy place! Glad you jadd such a smooth trip.  What a joy to be welcomed so warmly by so many! 
Enjoy!

----------


## amyb

We are quite happy to be back...I guess it shows.

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Amy I envy  your straight flight to San Juan.  We always have a short layover and if any plane is late we miss our connecting flight.  Glad all my friends are learning to like southern food.  Wish I could cook some for ya,ll.

----------


## amyb

No need to cook. Just be here. And do bring Charles with you!

----------


## GramChop

> SOOO excited that you are back!  We will be seeing you in December..I can't even believe I am saying those words myself, I am so happy!  Rosita looks great and has that familiar SBH smile that no one can wipe off when you are there.  I do not think any other place's influence can extend a smile straight across the world as a SBH smile.    The profiteroles are so Santa Fe; *Missy are you there??!!*   Kevin, hope y'all are enjoying the South with its great food..I'll do shrimp any way but hold the grits..as an original NYer, I am not sure I can get there.  When are you going down to the island?  I still owe you pink Veuve!  Have many happy days, A & P!  Is it fashion show time at CB yet?!!!



Unfortunately, Im home in Denver now with no immediate plans to be on SBH. 

I look forward to your December visit!

----------


## PeterLynn

> I’m home in Denver now



Did you leave Texas?

----------


## marybeth

Woo HOO! Welcome back to your happy place. See you in a few weeks.

----------


## amyb

> Woo HOO! Welcome back to your happy place. See you in a few weeks.



Yippee!

----------


## GramChop

> Did you leave Texas?



I did; I’m MUCH closer to my granddaughter (and other family) who left Austin in December 2020.

----------


## elgreaux

> Amy I envy  your straight flight to San Juan.  We always have a short layover and if any plane is late we miss our connecting flight.  Glad all my friends are learning to like southern food.  Wish I could cook some for ya,ll.



Just seeing you is lovely, no need for grits... do let us know when you are coming next June, somehow we missed you this past summer....

----------


## Cwater

> Unfortunately, I’m home in Denver now with no immediate plans to be on SBH. 
> 
> I look forward to your December visit!



Cheryl & I will be in Denver for Thanksgiving.  Coffee?

----------


## GramChop

> Cheryl & I will be in Denver for Thanksgiving.  Coffee?



ABSOLUTELY!  PM me when you know dates.

----------


## Nane22

So glad you two are back and I know some kitty cats that are happy as well!  See you soon!!

----------


## amyb

> So glad you two are back and I know some kitty cats that are happy as well!  See you soon!!



Mr Chips/Fuzzy is full grown and handsome.  He rules the roost these days.

Safe travels, Nanette.

----------

